# problem isnt just islam.arabs are the problem ......



## dani67

when terrorist kill people.everybody talking about islam and moslem.
but they never talk about arabs. 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
for example  most taliban terrorist wasnt arabs.but they leading by arabs .... mind like bin ladin and other arabs

san bernadino
9/11
paris attack
brussel attack 
all of terrorist were arabs .
they are lizard eater. they drink camel milk.this people have problem


----------



## dani67

arabs


----------



## dani67

arabs


----------



## depotoo

They didn't practice Islam? They weren't Arab muslims?


----------



## irosie91

for my many fans out there----you might recall that I have presented by own experience with MUSLIMS in the USA from "other lands"--------and the fact that
IRANIANS DESPISE ARABS  -----yup ----Iranians really do DESPISE ARABS  ---
they despise arabs so much that MOST OF THEM DO NOT KNOW A WORD 
OF ARABIC and gag at the mention of arab food and Arabic music and arab
design.        see?    I was right-----Dani BLAMES the arabs even for the disgusting
behavior of muhummad


----------



## NYcarbineer

We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.


----------



## irosie91

NYcarbineer said:


> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.



try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
 western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
 ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
       1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
       2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
       3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"


----------



## NYcarbineer

irosie91 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
Click to expand...


Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.


----------



## jasonnfree

NYcarbineer said:


> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.



Many have been exploited and don't do revenge like the muslims do.   Blowing up subways, skyscrapers, thousands of innocent men, women, children.  What other people do this in the name of their god or for revenge?  Some civilizations and religions evolve and grow, unlike Islam.


----------



## jasonnfree

NYcarbineer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
Click to expand...


The civilians killed and hurt in Brussels or Paris or on 9-11 had no part in those exploitations.


----------



## irosie91

NYcarbineer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
Click to expand...


oh ----ok      lets see-------you want to name some of those atrocities?        If to you
WEST  means EUROPE-----there was DEFINITLY an era of western empire building--------but it actually followed on the heels of the GREAT AND GLORIOUS 
AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST     (ask any muslim school child about that allah
galvanized GLORY)     -------I remember a bit of  'HISTORY OF WESTERN CIV' ---
I do not remember the VAST ROMAN EMPIRE encroachment on  "THE MUSLIM 
WORLD"  -----moving along-----MEDIEVAL wise-----I do remember the vast  CALIPHATES ----(formed during the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST )
and their habitual genocide of non muslims---including Christians and hindus and
jews  ----but the greatest conquests done by our boys from Portugal, Spain,
and England----were NEW WORLD----no muslims. -------the brits did move into
the  Indian subcontinent and sub-Saharan Africa------not particularly muslim either----
    WTF are you muttering about?


----------



## NYcarbineer

jasonnfree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have been exploited and don't do revenge like the muslims do.   Blowing up subways, skyscrapers, thousands of innocent men, women, children.  What other people do this in the name of their god or for revenge?  Some civilizations and religions evolve and grow, unlike Islam.
Click to expand...


Indonesia has the the largest Muslim population in the world.  How much of the 'blowing up' are they doing?


----------



## NYcarbineer

irosie91 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh ----ok      lets see-------you want to name some of those atrocities?        If to you
> WEST  means EUROPE-----there was DEFINITLY an era of western empire building--------but it actually followed on the heels of the GREAT AND GLORIOUS
> AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST     (ask any muslim school child about that allah
> galvanized GLORY)     -------I remember a bit of  'HISTORY OF WESTERN CIV' ---
> I do not remember the VAST ROMAN EMPIRE encroachment on  "THE MUSLIM
> WORLD"  -----moving along-----MEDIEVAL wise-----I do remember the vast  CALIPHATES ----(formed during the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST )
> and their habitual genocide of non muslims---including Christians and hindus and
> jews  ----but the greatest conquests done by our boys from Portugal, Spain,
> and England----were NEW WORLD----no muslims. -------the brits did move into
> the  Indian subcontinent and sub-Saharan Africa------not particularly muslim either----
> WTF are you muttering about?
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ, read a book.


----------



## Theowl32

NYcarbineer said:


> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.


There it is. In other words folks, it is white Christian Americans fault. 

I pray to the Lord that I get to piss on your grave one day.  Since I do that at a cemetery from time to time.

I honestly hope it is your grave that I get to piss on some day. 

Dear Lord Jesus, please grant me this one wish.


----------



## hangover

dani67 said:


> when terrorist kill people.everybody talking about islam and moslem.
> but they never talk about arabs. 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> for example  most taliban terrorist wasnt arabs.but they leading by arabs .... mind like bin ladin and other arabs
> 
> san bernadino
> 9/11
> paris attack
> brussel attack
> all of terrorist were arabs .
> they are lizard eater. they drink camel milk.this people have problem


Raygun had the Taliban in the White House calling them freedom fighters, long before Bin Laden got there. Raygun gave them a billion dollars worth of stinger missiles to terrorize the Russians.
The problem is not the Arabs, the problem is the U.S. interfering in all of the middle east....that is why they hate us.
Equating ISIS with Islam, is like equating the KKK with Christianity. They both pervert their professed religions. And Trump has been endorsed by the KKK. Get a clue.


----------



## NYcarbineer

irosie91 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh ----ok      lets see-------you want to name some of those atrocities?        If to you
> WEST  means EUROPE-----there was DEFINITLY an era of western empire building--------but it actually followed on the heels of the GREAT AND GLORIOUS
> AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST     (ask any muslim school child about that allah
> galvanized GLORY)     -------I remember a bit of  'HISTORY OF WESTERN CIV' ---
> I do not remember the VAST ROMAN EMPIRE encroachment on  "THE MUSLIM
> WORLD"  -----moving along-----MEDIEVAL wise-----I do remember the vast  CALIPHATES ----(formed during the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST )
> and their habitual genocide of non muslims---including Christians and hindus and
> jews  ----but the greatest conquests done by our boys from Portugal, Spain,
> and England----were NEW WORLD----no muslims. -------the brits did move into
> the  Indian subcontinent and sub-Saharan Africa------not particularly muslim either----
> WTF are you muttering about?
Click to expand...







It's like dealing with a 4 year old.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Theowl32 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. In other words folks, it is white Christian Americans fault.
> 
> I pray to the Lord that I get to piss on your grave one day.  Since I do that at a cemetery from time to time.
> 
> I honestly hope it is your grave that I get to piss on some day.
> 
> Dear Lord Jesus, please grant me this one wish.
Click to expand...


You can come up to upstate NY anytime you want.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jasonnfree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civilians killed and hurt in Brussels or Paris or on 9-11 had no part in those exploitations.
Click to expand...


*I suggest you get counseling and therapy for what could possibly be terminal myopia.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

NYcarbineer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh ----ok      lets see-------you want to name some of those atrocities?        If to you
> WEST  means EUROPE-----there was DEFINITLY an era of western empire building--------but it actually followed on the heels of the GREAT AND GLORIOUS
> AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST     (ask any muslim school child about that allah
> galvanized GLORY)     -------I remember a bit of  'HISTORY OF WESTERN CIV' ---
> I do not remember the VAST ROMAN EMPIRE encroachment on  "THE MUSLIM
> WORLD"  -----moving along-----MEDIEVAL wise-----I do remember the vast  CALIPHATES ----(formed during the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST )
> and their habitual genocide of non muslims---including Christians and hindus and
> jews  ----but the greatest conquests done by our boys from Portugal, Spain,
> and England----were NEW WORLD----no muslims. -------the brits did move into
> the  Indian subcontinent and sub-Saharan Africa------not particularly muslim either----
> WTF are you muttering about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like dealing with a 4 year old.
Click to expand...


*A whole bunch of 4-year-olds.*


----------



## hazlnut

Xenophobe circle jerk.

Knock yourselves out boys.


----------



## Rocko

NYcarbineer said:


> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.



What did Belgium do to the Muslim world?


----------



## NYcarbineer

jasonnfree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civilians killed and hurt in Brussels or Paris or on 9-11 had no part in those exploitations.
Click to expand...


All of history is on the same string.  

The civilians killed in Hiroshima and Nagasaki were innocent too.


----------



## dani67

NYcarbineer said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have been exploited and don't do revenge like the muslims do.   Blowing up subways, skyscrapers, thousands of innocent men, women, children.  What other people do this in the name of their god or for revenge?  Some civilizations and religions evolve and grow, unlike Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia has the the largest Muslim population in the world.  How much of the 'blowing up' are they doing?
Click to expand...

BECAUSE THEY ARENT ARABS


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rocko said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Belgium do to the Muslim world?
Click to expand...


It's a sum total of actions and reactions.  9/11 probably never happens if George Bush Sr. doesn't invade Iraq in 1991 and then put troops in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## jasonnfree

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civilians killed and hurt in Brussels or Paris or on 9-11 had no part in those exploitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I suggest you get counseling and therapy for what could possibly be terminal myopia.*
Click to expand...


When you haven't got  a decent answer then switch to insults.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

Theowl32 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. In other words folks, it is white Christian Americans fault.
> 
> I pray to the Lord that I get to piss on your grave one day.  Since I do that at a cemetery from time to time.
> 
> I honestly hope it is your grave that I get to piss on some day.
> 
> Dear Lord Jesus, please grant me this one wish.
Click to expand...



*Peeing in cemeteries is what you do when you're not posting shit here?*


----------



## NYcarbineer

dani67 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have been exploited and don't do revenge like the muslims do.   Blowing up subways, skyscrapers, thousands of innocent men, women, children.  What other people do this in the name of their god or for revenge?  Some civilizations and religions evolve and grow, unlike Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indonesia has the the largest Muslim population in the world.  How much of the 'blowing up' are they doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BECAUSE THEY ARENT ARABS
Click to expand...


They are Muslims.  Are we now clear then that we can't blame Islam for those who choose to make a radical violent interpretation of Islam?


----------



## jasonnfree

NYcarbineer said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civilians killed and hurt in Brussels or Paris or on 9-11 had no part in those exploitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of history is on the same string.
> 
> The civilians killed in Hiroshima and Nagasaki were innocent too.
Click to expand...


And so far, Japanese aren't doing what the muslims are doing.  Thanks for making my point.


----------



## NYcarbineer

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> There it is. In other words folks, it is white Christian Americans fault.
> 
> I pray to the Lord that I get to piss on your grave one day.  Since I do that at a cemetery from time to time.
> 
> I honestly hope it is your grave that I get to piss on some day.
> 
> Dear Lord Jesus, please grant me this one wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Peeing in cemeteries is what you do when you're not posting shit here?*
Click to expand...


Picking fights with dead people is the sum total of his macho component.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

NYcarbineer said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Belgium do to the Muslim world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a sum total of actions and reactions.  9/11 probably never happens if George Bush Sr. doesn't invade Iraq in 1991 and then put troops in Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


*Spot on.  The Australian press reported heavily about this after 9/11.  American "LIBERAL" press didn't.  
Our press focused on renewed nationalism, revenge and "shock and awe" directed at a country that didn't have a fucking thing to do with the WTC coming down.  *


----------



## NYcarbineer

jasonnfree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The civilians killed and hurt in Brussels or Paris or on 9-11 had no part in those exploitations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of history is on the same string.
> 
> The civilians killed in Hiroshima and Nagasaki were innocent too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so far, Japanese aren't doing what the muslims are doing.  Thanks for making my point.
Click to expand...


That wasn't your point.  

Bush killed more innocent civilians just during shock and awe than were killed in Brussels and Paris.

Can we fairly label him a terrorist?


----------



## dani67

I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. because  PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
rape and terror


----------



## NYcarbineer

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Belgium do to the Muslim world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a sum total of actions and reactions.  9/11 probably never happens if George Bush Sr. doesn't invade Iraq in 1991 and then put troops in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Spot on.  The Australian press reported heavily about this after 9/11.  American "LIBERAL" press didn't.
> Our press focused on renewed nationalism, revenge and "shock and awe" directed at a country that didn't have a fucking thing to do with the WTC coming down.  *
Click to expand...


As I just referenced.  Bush contrived to launch a war of aggression against Iraq in 2003, and killed more innocent civilians in the first day than were lost in Brussels and Paris combined.


----------



## NYcarbineer

dani67 said:


> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror



That's 4 things.


----------



## dani67

NYcarbineer said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 4 things.
Click to expand...

pussy  = rape 
kill= terror


----------



## jasonnfree

dani67 said:


> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror



It's the religion, not the race of those committing the terrorist attacks.  Negroes in America aren't trying to get revenge for the slavery of the past by blowing up airports in Atlanta Georgia.  Something about the religion of Islam that keeps it's people in a state of hatred for all other religions.


----------



## NYcarbineer

irosie91 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to think before YOUR FINGERS DO THE WALKING.      "centuries of
> western exploitation of the muslim world"    <<<< does that phrase have
> ANY MEANING AT ALL????         please define---IN CONTEXT-----
> 1)  THE MUSLIM WORLD
> 2)  EXAMPLE OF EXPLOITATION THEREOF
> 3)  and...for that matter    "WESTERN"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western Europe.  The invasion, occupation, colonization, and exploitation of lands in Africa and Asia, many of which were primarily Muslim countries/peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh ----ok      lets see-------you want to name some of those atrocities?        If to you
> WEST  means EUROPE-----there was DEFINITLY an era of western empire building--------but it actually followed on the heels of the GREAT AND GLORIOUS
> AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST     (ask any muslim school child about that allah
> galvanized GLORY)     -------I remember a bit of  'HISTORY OF WESTERN CIV' ---
> I do not remember the VAST ROMAN EMPIRE encroachment on  "THE MUSLIM
> WORLD"  -----moving along-----MEDIEVAL wise-----I do remember the vast  CALIPHATES ----(formed during the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST )
> and their habitual genocide of non muslims---including Christians and hindus and
> jews  ----but the greatest conquests done by our boys from Portugal, Spain,
> and England----were NEW WORLD----no muslims. -------the brits did move into
> the  Indian subcontinent and sub-Saharan Africa------not particularly muslim either----
> WTF are you muttering about?
Click to expand...


Colonization of the Arab world, into the 20th century:


----------



## NYcarbineer

jasonnfree said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the religion, not the race of those committing the terrorist attacks.  Negroes in America aren't trying to get revenge for the slavery of the past by blowing up airports in Atlanta Georgia.  Something about the religion of Islam that keeps it's people in a state of hatred for all other religions.
Click to expand...


ISIS has killed far more Muslims than Christians.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez

jasonnfree said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the religion, not the race of those committing the terrorist attacks.  Negroes in America aren't trying to get revenge for the slavery of the past by blowing up airports in Atlanta Georgia.  Something about the religion of Islam that keeps it's people in a state of hatred for all other religions.
Click to expand...


*OMG...You are saying that you know how 1,600,000,000 people feel?  If it wasn't for bottomless generalizations, you'd have nothing to say at all.
*


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.




bullshit


----------



## dani67

jasonnfree said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the religion, not the race of those committing the terrorist attacks.  Negroes in America aren't trying to get revenge for the slavery of the past by blowing up airports in Atlanta Georgia.  Something about the religion of Islam that keeps it's people in a state of hatred for all other religions.
Click to expand...

Negroes  arent arabs .


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Belgium do to the Muslim world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a sum total of actions and reactions.  9/11 probably never happens if George Bush Sr. doesn't invade Iraq in 1991 and then put troops in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Spot on.  The Australian press reported heavily about this after 9/11.  American "LIBERAL" press didn't.
> Our press focused on renewed nationalism, revenge and "shock and awe" directed at a country that didn't have a fucking thing to do with the WTC coming down.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I just referenced.  Bush contrived to launch a war of aggression against Iraq in 2003, and killed more innocent civilians in the first day than were lost in Brussels and Paris combined.
Click to expand...



more bullshit,  are you on the Soros payroll?


----------



## Redfish

dani67 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK PEOPLE CANT BLAME ARABS. PEOPLE CALLED them RACIST  .THEN THEY BLAME JUST  ISLAM
> arabs can understand only  2 things. 1: pussy 2: kill
> rape and terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the religion, not the race of those committing the terrorist attacks.  Negroes in America aren't trying to get revenge for the slavery of the past by blowing up airports in Atlanta Georgia.  Something about the religion of Islam that keeps it's people in a state of hatred for all other religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negroes  arent arabs .
Click to expand...



arab is not a race.   Mexican is not a race. jewish is not a race, muslim is not a race, Christian is not a race.

Races:  Caucasian, Negro, mongoloid.   everything else is some combination of those.


----------



## g5000

dani67 said:


> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs



I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.



g5000 said:


> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.


----------



## Redfish

g5000 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?


----------



## g5000

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
Click to expand...

The Arab demographic is what matters, oh foolish one.

Was it Christians who invaded Iraq, or Americans?


----------



## dani67

Redfish said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
Click to expand...

you dont see my point .for example . we have millions turk  in germany for   decades .all of them are moslem. germany have 3 million turks
but german had never huge problem with them
but when arab moslem did come  to germany from syria and lybia . then cologne rape did happened  just after 1 years


----------



## Redfish

dani67 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont see my point .for example . we have millions turk  in germany for   decades .all of them are moslem. germany have 3 million turks
> but german had never huge problem with them
> but when arab moslem did come  to germany from syria and lybia . then cologne rape did happened  just after 1 years
Click to expand...



I thought your point was that arabs were the problem,  now you are saying just the opposite.   maybe its the language barrier.


----------



## dani67

Redfish said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont see my point .for example . we have millions turk  in germany for   decades .all of them are moslem. germany have 3 million turks
> but german had never huge problem with them
> but when arab moslem did come  to germany from syria and lybia . then cologne rape did happened  just after 1 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your point was that arabs were the problem,  now you are saying just the opposite.   maybe its the language barrier.
Click to expand...


fact: germany people  hadnt problem with turk moslem 
fact= germany people have huge problem with arab moslem
fact- moslem arent problem.arab are the problem


----------



## Redfish

dani67 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab problem. Not a Muslim problem.
> 
> Political problem.  Not a religious problem.
> 
> Dipshits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont see my point .for example . we have millions turk  in germany for   decades .all of them are moslem. germany have 3 million turks
> but german had never huge problem with them
> but when arab moslem did come  to germany from syria and lybia . then cologne rape did happened  just after 1 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your point was that arabs were the problem,  now you are saying just the opposite.   maybe its the language barrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fact: germany people  hadnt problem with turk moslem
> fact= germany people have huge problem with arab moslem
> fact- moslem arent problem.arab are the problem
Click to expand...



I'm sorry, but you are very confused.   Radical islam is the problem.  radical muslims are arabs who practice radical islam.   Yes, not all muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are muslims and arabs.   So, muslim arabs are the problem.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit
Click to expand...


Are you claiming that the Europeans never exploited the Middle East?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Redfish said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed this out over a year and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dont see my point .for example . we have millions turk  in germany for   decades .all of them are moslem. germany have 3 million turks
> but german had never huge problem with them
> but when arab moslem did come  to germany from syria and lybia . then cologne rape did happened  just after 1 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your point was that arabs were the problem,  now you are saying just the opposite.   maybe its the language barrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fact: germany people  hadnt problem with turk moslem
> fact= germany people have huge problem with arab moslem
> fact- moslem arent problem.arab are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are very confused.   Radical islam is the problem.  radical muslims are arabs who practice radical islam.   Yes, not all muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are muslims and arabs.   So, muslim arabs are the problem.
Click to expand...


All terrorists are not Muslims and Arabs.  In fact I'm not aware that any anti-abortion terrorists were or are Muslim or Arab.


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that the Europeans never exploited the Middle East?
Click to expand...



if helping them become obscenely rich is exploitation, then yes.   But for the European and American oil companies the Saudis would be living in tents in the desert and drinking camel piss while their teeth fell out.


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right,  almost all terrorists are arabs.   but 100% of terrorists are muslims.   So which demographic is more significant?
> 
> 
> 
> you dont see my point .for example . we have millions turk  in germany for   decades .all of them are moslem. germany have 3 million turks
> but german had never huge problem with them
> but when arab moslem did come  to germany from syria and lybia . then cologne rape did happened  just after 1 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your point was that arabs were the problem,  now you are saying just the opposite.   maybe its the language barrier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fact: germany people  hadnt problem with turk moslem
> fact= germany people have huge problem with arab moslem
> fact- moslem arent problem.arab are the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are very confused.   Radical islam is the problem.  radical muslims are arabs who practice radical islam.   Yes, not all muslims are terrorists, but all terrorists are muslims and arabs.   So, muslim arabs are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All terrorists are not Muslims and Arabs.  In fact I'm not aware that any anti-abortion terrorists were or are Muslim or Arab.
Click to expand...



the topic is the terror killings in Brussels, Paris, San Bernardino, 
Boston, and other places.   The people who shot abortion doctors have been tried and sent to prison.  There is no comparison.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

dani67 said:


> when terrorist kill people.everybody talking about islam and moslem.
> but they never talk about arabs. 95 % of terrorist are arabs or leading by arabs
> for example  most taliban terrorist wasnt arabs.but they leading by arabs .... mind like bin ladin and other arabs
> 
> san bernadino
> 9/11
> paris attack
> brussel attack
> all of terrorist were arabs .
> they are lizard eater. they drink camel milk.this people have problem



I know Persians hate Arabs and rightfully so, but you made me chuckle with your rant!


----------



## depotoo

Don't be silly..  Troops have been in Saudi Arabia, upon their invitation, since the 50's; the cold war.





NYcarbineer said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are reaping the harvest of centuries of Western exploitation of the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Belgium do to the Muslim world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a sum total of actions and reactions.  9/11 probably never happens if George Bush Sr. doesn't invade Iraq in 1991 and then put troops in Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

The roots of Islamist extremism in Belgium are deep and complex. In the wake of Tuesday’s attacks in Brussels, investigators are puzzling over the scope of the terrorist plot, in which bombs exploded in the capital’s main airport and on its busy metro, killing at least 31 people and injuring at least 270.

There has been criticism of Belgium’s security lapses and the dysfunctions dogging its multilingual police agencies. There is also focus on the country’s particular problem of radicalization: It has had a greater share of its population join radical groups fighting in Syria than any other country in Europe; a Muslim-majority neighborhood in Brussels appears to be at the heart of terrorist plots, including the Islamic State’s November assault on Paris.

The Saudi origins of Belgium’s Islamist threat


----------



## Militants

In Saudi Arabia and Iran it is terrorist Army if normal Armed loses the terrorists taken over precisly in Iraq there American troops were after Iraq Army was defeated my USA 2004 terrorists take many lives in Iraq and finally USA leave the country 2010.


----------

